# VGA Splitter problems



## Marian5500 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an HP tower(D530) with VGA output only, one video card, a Compaq 7020 Flat panel monitor with DVI and VGA input and an overhead projector (VGA input) for classroom use. I need to clone monitor. VGA Splitters have always worked perfect with simple VGA monitors, but now, my VGA splitter will give me a picture either on the overhead (connected overhead through splitter to VGA output) or on the monitor (connected monitor though splitter to VGA output), but not on both. With both connected, the overhead VGA only works. Sometimes the monitor will work but pixelate badly. Other times, it says No signal input or Signal input out of range. I have tried three monitors - all the same problem. Am I missing some settings? Have downloaded correct drivers. Thank you for any help.


----------



## -LONGBOW- (Mar 30, 2008)

Another solution would be just to purchase a second cheap video card, install it, and clone your desktop using that, instead of the splitter.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

keep the computer on and have it pluged into the monitor then after you get to the desktop try pluging in the projector (with projector off) then turn it on


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

The problem is DDC (Display Data Channel). First off since your monitor has both DVI and VGA ports you will need to plug into the VGA port on the monitor because your splitter is VGA. Your monitor and projector are trying to tell the video card what they are. The problem is the computer can't respond to both devices. If the monitor and projector can't support the same settings then depending on which one the computer sees first will determine which video settings to load. Go into Windows Control Panel and try changing the resolution until you find one that both are happy with. I would suggest something like 1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024, these are common resolutions that today's monitors and projectors should both be happy with.


----------



## johnashdown (May 14, 2012)

The issue might be with the splitter you are using. I would recommend checking KVMSwitchTech as they offer industrial grade VGA Splitter products. I have used quiet a few units from them in the past and they work great.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Please do not bump a thread that is *FOUR YEARS* and one day old. 

Four years.. plus a day. Yeah.. Don't


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Closed


----------

